# Barsch Rute????



## jannick15 (6. September 2009)

Moin

Ich wollte mit dem Spinnfischen auf Barsch beginnen. Und im Keller hab ich noch ne Spinnrute 2,70m Wg.20-40g gefunden. Von der Marke Sänger würde die für den Anfang auf Barsch gehen oder ist das Wg zu hoch? Was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## BARSCH123 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

also für mich were die rute zu steif und zu lang #d

ich hab eine für barsch in 2,10m und nen wg von 5-25 g
ungefär sowas soltest du für den anfang schon haben da barsche ja ein sehr weiches maul haben schlietzt dir der ein ader andere auch mal bei der rute aus #d

lg christopher


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> also für mich were die rute zu steif und zu lang #d
> 
> ich hab eine für barsch in 2,10m und nen wg von 5-25 g
> ungefär sowas soltest du für den anfang schon haben da barsche ja ein sehr weiches maul haben schlietzt dir der ein ader andere auch mal bei der rute aus #d
> ...



was heißt zu lang? Wenn du vom Boot aus angelst (oder vllt noch zu wenig Platz beim werfen hast) dann schon, aber ansonsten würde ich eher so auf 2,7 - 3 Meter gehen, kommst einfach weitr raus. Wurfgewicht so 3 bis 25g.

edit: deine Rute oben ist schon ok, etwas hart halt. Generell kommt es auf so Sachen wie Gewicht, Rutenringe oder auch auf's Packmaß an. Auf jeden Fall würd ich falls du mit Geflochtener angelst, noch Mono vorschalten, wegen Ausschlitzen.

Die für meinen Zweck perfekte Barschangel:
Länge: 3,05m, Wg: 2-26g, Teleskoprute (wegen Transport), und es steht dick "Forelle" drauf. Ist die IM-12 Alegra von Balzer "Forelle".


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ich hab die Berkley Cherrywood in 1,80 m mit WG 4-16 g. Ich find die Rute echt genial. Nicht zu teuer und liegt, wie ich finde, perfekt in der Hand.


----------



## jannick15 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cormoran-BULL-FI...uten?hash=item3ca2d674a5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

würde die gehen für den Anfang?


----------



## Franky (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ja, aber....  Schau Dir auch mal diese hier an: http://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseite/213
(Spro Precision Hot Spin 25)
Ich war letzten Donnerstag mal da und habe so ziemlich alles befingern können... Insb. die Spro Ruten TFX8 und TXF10 sind da richtig "interessant" in Form von "saugut"! :m


----------



## jerkfreak (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Für den Anfang würde die schon (mit den ein oder andren Abstrichen) gehn, finde ich. Vor allem wenn du eh erst anfangen willst. Dann weist du nach paar Angeltagen dann, was dir an deiner Rute gefällt und was nicht und kannst dann dahingehend nach was neuem ausschau halten. Ich würde erstmal paar Tage mit dem Rütchen los ziehn und dann weiter sehn...!

Mit dem WG is auch immer so ne Sache: Die eine Rute fällt so aus, die andre wieder so...!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ach, für den Anfang reicht deine Rute!

Jedoch wäre, wie DB2008 schon sagte, die Cherrywood top für den Einstieg. Bei 20-25€ wäre es auch keine finanzielle Katastrophe, wenn sich raustellen sollte, dass Barscheln dir nicht so liegt und die Rute eventuell verstaubt. Wobei man eine Barschrute natürlich auch für viele andere Methoden verwenden kann.

An der Stelle muss ich aber auch sagen, dass diese Rute, eine Aushname bildet und der Ferrari unter den ''Made in China-Ruten'' ist und mit Ruten höherer Preisklassen mithalten kann. Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Hechters (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Hallo Jannick15,

was soll´s. Die Bull Fighter tut´s natürlich auch! Mann muß net viel Geld dafür investieren. Hauptsache ist, sie hat ein geringes WG. und eine feine Spitze mit ner Super Aktion. Denn die Barsche haben ein sehr feinhäutiges Maul und schlitzen beim Drill mit einer steifen Rute und womöglich geflochtener Schnur schnell aus. Da macht auch der Drill viel Spass. Ich fisch auf Barsch und Forelle eine Mitchell WG. 5- 25 gr mit ner Mitchell X 308. Die ist super.

_VG Hechters_


----------



## BARSCH123 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

ja sag ich doch #6


----------



## jannick15 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ok ich würde die Cherrywood nehmen...Hatt einer vllt noch eine Cherrywood liegen die er mir verkaufen würde? 

Modell:

Berkley Cherrywood 1,80 m Modell
Berkley Cherrywood 2,10 m Modell


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

wie gesagt, ich würde was längeres nehmen, zumindest für denn FAll dass du weit auswerfen willst...


----------



## jannick15 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Welche stärke sollte Monofile Schnur haben wenn ich auf Barsch aus bin?

Ist für den Anfang werde später geflochtene kaufen

Und wo stehen die Barsche meistens? Mittelwasser?? Grund??


----------



## Kretzer83 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

das hängt alles wieder vom Gewässer ab wo du angelst... Wenn du wenig Erfahrung hast würd ich so ne 22er bis 25er nehmen, wenn du keine Hindernisse und nicht viel Kraut und so hast, dann reicht auch ne 18er.

Barsche stehen meistens in Grundnähe. Aber wie gesagt, hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab, an dem Gewässer, Jahreszeit/Futternangebot, Tageszeit auch ab und zu...

wie wisst denn genau angeln? Spinner Twister, Wobbler?
Vom Land oder vom Boot?


----------



## jannick15 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Spinner und Woobler vom Ufer


----------



## fishcatcher99 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Hi,
hab mir vor kurzem auch ne neue zugelegt:
Balzer/ Diabolo 5 Twich medium /länge:1,95m/Wg:9-26g#6
Ist ne top Rute bin voll zu frieden vorallem mit dem Preis:49,99.
Kannste auch alles mit Werfen. Dazu empfehle ich dir ne kleine Rolle mit ner 6er Geflochtenen!
       TOP KOMBI#6#6#6
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Kommt drauf an wo und wie du auf Barsch angelst.  Wenn du z.B. im Winter mit Gufis bis 10cm und entsprechenden Köpfen für den Fluss auf Barsch angelst, ist eine kurze Rute mit niedrigen WG klar im Nachteil. Pauschal kann man da keine Aussage treffen...


----------



## jannick15 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Barsch möchte ich in der Elbe,Vereinssee und kleinen Flüssen fangen^^


----------



## angelpfeife (8. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Hi, 
deine Rute langt auf jeden Fall. Ich selber habe zum reinen Barscheln ne shimano catana in 1.80m und 15gr Wurfgewicht. Leider kann man sie ja nicht überall benutzen sprich Rhein und andere Gewässer mit Böschung. Dort benutz ich dann meine Hechtspinne mit 2.70m 60gr wg und 0.18er Geflochtenen. Ich konnte keinen sonderlichen Unterschied in der Anzahl verlorener Barsche feststellen. Einzig und allein der Drillspaß leidet darunter.


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mir vor kurzem auch ne neue zugelegt:
> Balzer/ Diabolo 5 Twich medium /länge:1,95m/Wg:9-26g#6
> Ist ne top Rute bin voll zu frieden vorallem mit dem Preis:49,99.
> ...



würd ne mittlere (also keine zu kleine) Rolle nehmen. Der Unterschied in der Wurfweite ist enorm!

Ich fisch mit ner Red Arc 10300 (also ne 3000er) Da dann was unterfüttert und gut 150m Geflecht.


----------



## NoSaint (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Sorry wenn ich mich hier auch mal einmische|wavey:, aber hier wird so oft davon gesprochen dass eine so viel längere Rute extem viel weiter Werfen würde. Ich habe jedoch festgestellt dass wenn man eine richtig hochwertige kurze Rute hat, eben mit einem richtig guten Blank, der sich bei den eingesetzten Ködergewichten schön aufläd, die Wurfweite nicht wirklich schlimm leidet. Zudem ist mir grade beim Barsch und Forellenfischen viel wichtiger dass ich eine gute Rückmeldung und sensibilität beim Fischen habe, so wie es eben optimal ist, bei einer kürzeren Rute. Zudem hab ich bei einer kurzen Rute den enormen Vorteil dass ich den Köder sehr viel besser und gefühlvoller animieren kann. Seit dem ich speziell mit dem Baitcasting angefangen habe, bin ich einfach ein Fan von kurzen Ruten. 

Was die Rolle angeht ist es mir wichtiger dass die Rolle zur Rute passt, ich würde daher z.B. an ne *1,80m Rute mit um die 15g WG nie ne 3000er Rolle dranschrauben, eine 1000er oder 1500er passt da meiner Meinung nach viel besser. Ich finde einfach dass Tackle muss aufeinander abgestimmt sein und dann unter der Voreaussetzung kann man auch mit kürzeren Ruten erfolgreich(und mit mehr Spaß) fischen. 

Ich und Walstipper sind sicher mit die einzigen die mit 1,8m Castingruten + Low-Profile Multis fischen und das am Bodensee von Land aus. Und das Merkwürdige wir fangen teils soger besser als die alt Eingesessenen mit ihren 3,30 Teleskopruten :q#6|sagnix


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Genauso ist das!!:g

Die Rutenlänge wird überbewertet in Bezug auf die Wurfweite. 
Was nutzen 3, 4 Meter mehr an Wurfweite wenn der Köder dann unkontrolliert mit dem langen Knüppel herangewedelt wird. |znaika:
Mit kurzen Ruten hat man auf jeden Fall die bessere Köderkontrolle und darum auch mehr Bisse.#:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Achja,
Bei nochmaligem Nachdenken fällt mir ein das der Vorteil längerer Ruten zum Weitwerfen anfangs in älteren Angelbüchern Erwähnung fand.#4
In der damaligen Zeit waren Blinker, Spinner und seltener einfache Wobbler die am meisten verwendeten Kunstköder. Daneben Devons Spinnfliegen und diverse Eigenbauten.
Aber allen gemein war die Führungsweise.
Es wurde nach Möglichkeit weit ausgeworfen und gleichmässig wieder eingeholt.

Die heute vielfach verwendeten Köder wie Gummifische, Twister, moderne Twitchbaits .....u.s.w. verlangen nach Ruten die einen aktiven Führungsstil unterstützen.

Wer schon mal versucht hat mit 3 Meter Ruten zu twitchen oder Gummifische mit  kleinen Hüpfern zu führen wird wissen, dass das einfacher und viel direkter mit kurzen Ruten zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Die alten langen Zweihandspinnruten sind für die modernen Spielarten des Spinnfischen nicht sonderlich zu gebrauchen.#d

Deshalb verzichte ich bewusst auf den geringen Wurfweitenvorteil der langen Flitschen und lege mehr Wert auf ein optimales Köderspiel.

Jetzt kommen sicher die Steinpackungsangler und sagen lange Ruten sind unumgänglich.
Das mag unter diesen Bedingungen so sein aber wo es nicht wirklich nötig ist bekommen handliche Ruten bei mir immer den Vorzug.:g


----------



## NoSaint (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achja,
> Bei nochmaligem Nachdenken fällt mir ein das der Vorteil längerer Ruten zum Weitwerfen anfangs in älteren Angelbüchern Erwähnung fand.#4
> In der damaligen Zeit waren Blinker, Spinner und seltener einfache Wobbler die am meisten verwendeten Kunstköder. Daneben Devons Spinnfliegen und diverse Eigenbauten.
> Aber allen gemein war die Führungsweise.
> ...




|good:


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen sicher die Steinpackungsangler und sagen lange Ruten sind unumgänglich.
> Das mag unter diesen Bedingungen so sein aber wo es nicht wirklich nötig ist bekommen handliche Ruten bei mir immer den Vorzug.:g



Nö, das ist auch ein Irrglaube. Geht auch prima mit 7 Fuß.

Deinem Posting kann ich mich nur anschließen. Lange Ruten sind "Old Style" und eben eher zum Blechangeln geeignet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ich angel auch an Steinpackungen mit kurzen Ruten aber es gibt ja immer die Verfechter des Althergebrachten.:q


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

@ Jannick 15 : Bei mir ist heute das neue Angebotsblättchen von Askari reingeflattert. Da ist ne Berkly Cherrywood - spin au 21,95 euro runtergesetzt #6 Ich werde zu schlagen , denn das sind top Ruten. Die gibts da in allen Wg un längen klassen!
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## jannick15 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Danke für die vielen Tipps und Hilfen:vik:


----------



## jannick15 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Moin

War heute los. Leider ne 0 Runde geschoben.:c

Wie führt man nen Spinner richtig?

Welche Woobler könnt ihr mir für das Barschfischen empfehlen?
Oder welche Zocker?
Oder welche Köder könntet ihr mir sonst noch empfehlen?


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Am See solltest du kleine Wobbler nehmen so 3cm.
Als Spinner würde ich dir erst mal Mepps gr 2-3 empfehlen!
In sachen Zocker nimmst du auch am besten kleine
Farbe richtet sich nach der Gewässertrübung!
:g:g:g:g


----------



## Nolfravel (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Naja n Spinner richtig führen is ja kein Ding, da wird einfach eingekurbelt. Ich machs aber nicht gleichmäßig also mal schneller mal langsamer, mal nen Spinnstopp..

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jannick15 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Danke...

Wasser ist sehr trüb:m


----------



## jannick15 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Hab jetzt ne Berkley Cherrywood in 1,80 m und Wg 4-16 g.

Welche Rolle würde gut dazu passen und gut zum Barschangeln gehen? Preis: 50-70€


----------



## angelpfeife (12. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ne 1000er Exage. Am besten noch das fa Modell (ist viel leichter).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ich habe die Cormoran Black Star CM progressive spin in 2,85 und 5-30 gramm WG auch für Barsch im Einsatz. Abgesehen davon, dass ich nichts davon halte, für jede einzelne Fischart eine extra Rute anzuschaffen, geht die Rute bei Barschen ab 35 cm langsam in die Progression. 
Genau richtig, finde ich.


----------



## Matt Hayes (12. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Bis letzte Woche habe ich einen 3-wöchigen Urlaub in den USA verbracht,wo das Barschangeln sehr populär ist.
Die Regale der Angelläden sind überfüllt mit Spinnruten aller Art und man kann wirklich Stunden damit verbingen sich eine rauszusuchen.
Da ich aber das Transportproblem der Ruten während des Fluges hatte,habe ich mir das kleinste Modell gekauft.
Es ist so ziemlich eine No-Name Rute,aber bei einer Länge von 1,50m und 7g WG bestens zum Angeln auf Barsch geeignet :vik:

Dennoch muss ich zugeben dass ich sie gegenüber meiner normalen 2,40 Spinnrute mit 30g WG keineswegs bevorzuge.

Wenn man bei einer längeren Spinnrute eine feine Spitze hat finde ich dass das volkommen ausreicht, zumal bereits kleine Barsche oft schon echte Killer sind.

Als Köder benutze ich eigentlich immer Twister-mit Erfolg.

MfG


----------



## jannick15 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Danke für die vielen Tipps:vik:

Heute leider nur ne 0 nummer geschoben auf Barsch

Köder:Spinner, Twister und kleine Blinker


----------



## Nolfravel (13. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Wo angelst du denn?

Ich hab meiner Schwester jetzt die Cherrywood 2.70 mit dem leichten Wg(grad vergessen) bestellt.(Für den Forellenpuff)
Werde erstmal gucke, wie die so ist, und mit evtl. die 2.10 für Barsch holen, weil an ner Mefo-Spinne macht son 10erBarsch nocht nicht richig Bock.
Hatte letzens nen 16er der direkt unter der Spitze gebissen hat, das war schon spaßig...Der Große fehlt aber im Moment noch...Mit nem 1er Spinner von Mepps bin ich noch nie Schneider geblieben(10cm Barsche)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jannick15 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Angel an einem Vereinsee:q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (1. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ich habe vor mir eine reine Barschelrute zu besorgen (Fun Faktor)
Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob es die 
Berkley Pulse Spin mit wg 2-8 oder 5-20 werden soll.
Sie sind 1,80 bzw,1,90 lang.

Ich fische vom Boot mit 6-9gr. Wobblern (z.b Twiitchbaits), leichten JIgs (5-10gramm) und zocke mit leichten zockern.

Ist die feinere Rute straff genug zum gufieren und zocken?
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke schonmal

Petri Heil


----------



## Smanhu (8. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Hey,

mal n kleiner Tipp: 
Ich hab ne Jenzi Mitsuki Jerk Bait 1.80m mit 20-65g WG. Wenn ich auf Barsch angle, mach ich das mit nem Texas-Rigg (Patronenblei 15g, 4er Haken, zwischen Blei und Haken noch ne blaue Plastik oder Glaskugel, halber Tauwurm) mit 70cm 28erFlurcarbon-Vorfach, Hauptschnur 28er. Ich fisch mit der Rute und der Monatge sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot. Mit dem System muss die Rute etwas härter sein, damit du den Biss sofort merkst und gleich reagieren kannst. Zur Fängigkeit der Methode nur soviel: in 2 Stunden 23 Barsche am Rhein vom Ufer aus und jeden direkt vorne im Maul gehakt!!

Gruss Sascha


----------



## bladecx2 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

ich fische (wenn ich nicht mit der hegene angle) eine 210cm lange rute mit einem wg von 7-25g. sie hat 60 euro gekostet.
ich bin sehr zufrieden.
da ich eher hegene fische, und daher nur eine teure renkenrute besitze habe ich mir halt eine billigere gekauft.

ab und zu geh ich damit auch auf hecht blinkern. man hat zwar keine soooo grosse wurfweite, aber vom boot oder in kleinen gewässern tuts dies alle mal.

lg


----------



## Angel-Flo (16. November 2009)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Also ich werde mir als Barschrute jetzt die 2,13m -40g Wg Bushwhacker von Savegear holen. (ist gerade auf 40€ runtergesetzt). Als Rolle, mal sehn, weiß nicht genau wahrscheins keine die über 300g wiegt, da die Rute sehr leicht ist, wie Applause von Royibi oder BlueArc oder so... als Schnur kommt ne 0,15mm PowerPro drauf (ist zwar ein bischen dick, aber für größere Gufis oder Wobbler sollte das schon sein.)

@ Ab ans Wasser: würde die 5-20wg nehmen, hast du einfach mehr rückrat für Hechte oder zander und du kannst denk ich mal auch einen kl Gufi damit führen. 

@ Jannick: Ich glaub das Texas Rig von Smanhu ist sehr gut (werde ich mir für nächstes Jahr aufheben, da ich heuer nichtmehr zum angeln kann, bein kaputt. :q). 

Ich habe auch viel erfolg mit dem 5cm Barschwobbler von Balzer gehabt oder 3er Mepps wie den mit den roten Punkten oder der Agila Long in Rot.
Ebenso mit 7cm Gufi's in Brauntönen (weiß leider nichtmehr von wem).

Das man beim Barschanglen immer ganz kleine köder braucht, finde ich ist ein schmarrn. (meine meinung!) oder willst du größten teils nur den Kindergarten angeln.?

Natürlich kann man auchmal mit der Pose und nem 7cm Köfi oder nem Tauwurm an eine Barschverdächtige stelle werfen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> Das man beim Barschanglen immer ganz kleine köder braucht, finde ich ist ein schmarrn. (meine meinung!) oder willst du größten teils nur den Kindergarten angeln.?



kommt halt auf das Gewässer, bzw Nahrungsangebot an. Bei uns am Bodensee stimmt das so schon...


----------



## Jamdoumo (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir eine reine Barschelrute zu besorgen (Fun Faktor)
> Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob es die
> Berkley Pulse Spin mit wg 2-8 oder 5-20 werden soll.
> Sie sind 1,80 bzw,1,90 lang.
> ...


 

Ich habe mir bei Ebay die Pulse für 69,99 EUR geschossen in 1,98m 5-30g WG. Dazu ne Penn Sargus 2000 mit 8er geflecht.

Für mich eine super Kombi. Sehr leicht und gut ausbalanciert. 

Die Ruten die Du beschreibst hatte ich im Laden mal in der Hand. Für mich persönlich waren sie zu weich.


----------



## Hechtspezl (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Ich besitze ne YAD Seatle 1,80 m bei 10-35 g. Und eine Rolle von Daiwa: Regal 3500 mit einer 25er Schnur. Perfekte Barsch Kombi meiner Meinung nach.
Findet bei mir ihren Einsatzbereich beim leichten Twistern, Spinnern und Wobblern.
Super Drillspaß auch bei mittleren Barschen aber bei den großen geht es richtig ab. 
Und wenn mal aus versehen ein Hecht draufspringt hast du immer noch gute Chancen dank guter Aktion und guter Bremsleistung.

PS: Hecht mit 83 cm und 8 Pfund war kein großes Problem


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Eine 3500er Daiwa fürs Barschangeln?|kopfkrat

Die wiegt ja nur schlappe 400g|uhoh:

Sowas empfiehlst du einem "Anfänger" wirklich weiter, der dann gutem Gewissens sowas evtl. noch kauft#d

mfg Flo


----------



## Bassey (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Mit ner 3500er bist du schon fast überdimensioniert... finde ich zumindest... wobei du mit der kombi auf leichtes Zanderfischen betreiben kannst...


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Meine Empfehlung wäre eine P&M StreetConcept S-ML und dazu eine Shimano Technium FB 1000


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Bassey schrieb:


> Mit ner 3500er bist du schon fast überdimensioniert... finde ich zumindest... wobei du mit der kombi auf leichtes Zanderfischen betreiben kannst...


Leichtes Zanderfischen|kopfkrat? Ne 2500er ist wie ne 4000er Shimano wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

3000er Daiwa / 4000er Shimano etwa...#6


----------



## Bassey (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Oh okay, hatte noch keine Daiwa in den Griffeln... Dann fällt der Vergleich noch etwas heftiger aus ^^


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Bassey schrieb:


> Oh okay, hatte noch keine Daiwa in den Griffeln... Dann fällt der Vergleich noch etwas heftiger aus ^^



Erst überlegen, dann schreiben|kopfkrat


----------



## kaizr (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Meine Lieblingscombo im ulow-low Bereich:

sprich für Barsch, Forelle und alles andere was dran geht.

Und ich schließe mich einem Vorredner an, nicht für jeden Zielfisch eine Extra-Rute und Rolle zu kaufen. Lieber einmal ein paar € mehr in die Hand nehmen und dann etwas für die Ewigkeit, wozu gibt es sonst Ersatzspulen.

Rute: Cormoran Black Star CM 2,7m 5-30g WG
Rolle: Daiwa Tournament Airity 2508

EMPFEHLENSWERT ! ! !


----------



## Pernod (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



kaizr schrieb:


> *Meine Lieblingscombo im ulow-low Bereich:*
> 
> sprich für Barsch, Forelle und alles andere was dran geht.
> 
> ...


 
Ich persönlich würde nur Tackle empfehlen,welches ich persönlich ausgiebig getestet und für gut/sehr gut befunden habe.Nach nicht mal zwei Wochen und (höchst wahrscheinlich) fehlendem Praxistest würde ich garnichts empfehlen.Das hilft dir nicht weiter und dem suchenden Kollegen schon garnicht.


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Hallo,

ich würde dir ein Wurfgewicht bis 30g voschlagen die länge wie bereits geschrieben ist davon abhängig ob du vom Boot oder Ufer angeln möchtest ich hab ne Balzer Naturel mit 30g Wurfgewicht mit einer länge von 2,75 und kann diese auch noch mit einem 12er gufi mit 15g kopf mit einer 12er geflochtenen gut werfen hatte auch schon einen 70er Hecht drauf und die Rute gibt es immer noch!

MfG Marco


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Wenn du auch kleinere Barsche nicht verlieren willst würd ich zu ner Weichen Spitze raten *und* Monofil vorschalten. Die schlitzen recht schnell aus. 

Probier es aus, ich hab so im Gegensatz zu den Tyen neben mir äußerst selten Aussteiger!


----------



## kaizr (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Pernod schrieb:


> Nach nicht mal zwei Wochen



Ich habe das Gerät schon letztes Jahr im Sommer geangelt, lediglich erst jetzt gekauft, da die Kombo ja doch an die 400 € kostet. 

Empfehlungen würde ich nie ohne Test aussprechen.


----------



## Imperator17 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Mir hat heute übrigens mein Gerätehändler "verraten", dass das Wurfgewicht eigentlich nicht viel aussagt. Es macht lediglich grobe Aussagen darüber, wie weich eine Rute etwa ist. Zwischen verschiedenen Ruten mit dem gleichen Wurfgewicht gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede. Ich entscheide daher eher immer nach Gefühl. 

Heute zB habe ich mir eine Rute fürs sehr feine Forellenfischen im See (Köder: Fischchen, sonst nix) gekauft. Hatte diverse Ruten in der Hand. Eine mit WG 10-20, die weich war wien Wackelpudding. Ne andere 10 - 25 so wie ichs wollte, also leicht härter als die andere obwohl sie mehr WG hatte ( SPRO Precision Spin 2,7 m ).

Von daher denke ich, dass die Diskussionen über WG eher hinfällig sind, da nicht vergleichbar...


MfG


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Mantikor Takahama Spin, 1,83m, 7-28g WG, tolle Aktion, leicht und gut. Kostet um die 35€.


----------



## jungangler 93 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



Imperator17 schrieb:


> ... , also leicht härter als die andere obwohl sie mehr WG hatte
> 
> 
> MfG


 

hhääääääääääääää;+


----------



## hechtler (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

Fenwick Ironfeather 2  Seit 2 Jahren "Meine Rute"  im Neu Deutschen würde man es "High End" nennen! Wenn einer von euch etwas besseres kennt: Raus mit der Sprache  Und als Rolle die Zauber 4000 Match.....Ich für meinen Teil bin am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt 
Gruß hechtler


----------



## Nolfravel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*



hechtler schrieb:


> Fenwick Ironfeather 2 Seit 2 Jahren "Meine Rute" im Neu Deutschen würde man es "High End" nennen! Wenn einer von euch etwas besseres kennt: Raus mit der Sprache  Und als Rolle die Zauber 4000 Match.....Ich für meinen Teil bin am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt
> Gruß hechtler


 

Ne 4000er Zum Barschfischen?;+|rolleyes



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (4. August 2010)

*AW: Barsch Rute????*

ich habe auch ne rute mit dem selben wg
klar is ne rute mit 25wg geiler aber deine rute reicht fürn anfang vollkommen


----------

